
Access USB devices on the Web - sagadotworld
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/03/access-usb-devices-on-the-web
======
bryanrasmussen
I mean I am just reading about this on the front page
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/meet-usbee-the-
malwa...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/meet-usbee-the-malware-that-
uses-usb-drives-to-covertly-jump-airgaps/)

and thinking that allowing usb devices to load specific websites is just the
stupidest thing I've heard in a long time.

Here's an idea - if I want to get content onto a user's computer, give them a
usb with a website set to be
[http://www.example.org/uniqueid/Hello.html](http://www.example.org/uniqueid/Hello.html)

my site loads the same for everyone with hello.html but if the uniqueid path
is used then we load some extra content maybe with a lower z-index. Now this
stuff is cached on our target's computer and he doesn't know.

------
bryanrasmussen
"But most importantly this will make USB safer and easier to use by bringing
it to the Web."

huh, I wonder how that will be safer...

    
    
        Buy a USB device.
        Plug it into your computer.
        A notification appears right away, with the right website to go to for this device.
        Simply click on it. Website is there and ready to use!
        

Hey, can this be made to work with autoplay enabled? I can scarcely think of
anything in the world safer than plugging in a USB device and going to a
website automatically!

